# Who's your favorite "current" Pacer?



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Well who is it? Obviously mine is Tinsley. I have a feeling JO and Reggie will top this poll.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Jermaine O'Neal


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I voted Tinsley but Reggie is close.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Definitely J.O., if he wasn't a Pacer, he'd probaly be my favorite non Piston player in the entire league.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Definetly Reggie. He did way too much for our team in the past to not have him my favorite player. The guy is my idol. He did way too much for us, he always played with heart and passion and always played 120%. 

O'Neal is a close 2nd. A few years ago (Finals year and the year after), sadly Austin Croshere was my 2nd favorite player.  

Then he got paid big $$ and stopped showing up.......


----------



## pacersrule03 (Jul 23, 2003)

You're making me choose!?  my favorite player right now would have to be Ron Artest, the man is a beast. JO is right there with him too. My favorite all-time pacer would be Reggie Miller.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Until he retires, theres no doubt in my mind that its Reggie. After that, it is real hard to say.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

LOL...scot pollard isnt even my favorite bum on the pacers


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

My favorite Pacer is Jamaal Tinsley and has been off and on since we traded for/drafted him. His vision on the court, passes, ball-handling skills, and stealing are what makes him my favorite.

Running a close 2nd is Freddie Jones, it's good to bring more excitement to Indiana games.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

o definately old man reg... hes done so much and still hitting moneyshots


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

My all-time favorite is Reggie without a doubt. My current favorite this season though is Artest.


----------



## iuhoosierz25 (Mar 4, 2004)

*Reggie*

My favorite player from the current pacers has to be Reggie Miller. Anyone remember when the Pacers were down by 6 with 14 seconds to go at Madison Square Garden and Reggie hit 2 threes and sunk two free throws to win the game. How can that moment ever be topped.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Reggie*



> Originally posted by <b>iuhoosierz25</b>!
> My favorite player from the current pacers has to be Reggie Miller. Anyone remember when the Pacers were down by 6 with 14 seconds to go at Madison Square Garden and Reggie hit 2 threes and sunk two free throws to win the game. How can that moment ever be topped.


I remember that, too bad I didn't see it in real time, I saw it on NBAtv, it was an incredible come back he made for us.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: Reggie*



> Originally posted by <b>iuhoosierz25</b>!
> My favorite player from the current pacers has to be Reggie Miller. Anyone remember when the Pacers were down by 6 with 14 seconds to go at Madison Square Garden and Reggie hit 2 threes and sunk two free throws to win the game. How can that moment ever be topped.


He has many moments. That was one a will never forget.

How about when he scored 25pts against the Knicks in the 4th quarter in a playoff game? 

But my all-time favorite Miller moment was, vs the Bulls in the playoffs. Game 3, we were down 1 i believe, with like 4 seconds left. We're already down 0-2 to the Bulls and this game was on a Monday Afternoon (it was a holiday). Derrick McKey threw the ball to Reggie, who pushed off Harper, got open for a three and drained it. It was simply amazing. 

Reggie = God. Simple as that. I am suprised there is so little votes for Reggie.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I respect most, but don't like any of em.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> I respect most, but don't like any of em.


well that's cuz you're a Pistons fan, lol


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

jermaine


----------

